# Description of the new generation...



## hollydolly (Oct 25, 2014)

* Our Phones – Wireless
• Cooking – Fireless
• Cars – Keyless
• Food – Fatless
• Tires –Tubeless
• Dress – Sleeveless
• Youth – Jobless
• Leaders – Shameless
• Relationships – Meaningless
• Attitudes – Careless
• Babies – Fatherless
• Feelings – Heartless
• Education – Valueless
• Children – Mannerless
• Country – Godless* ​ *We are SPEECHLESS,*​ *Congress is CLUELESS,*​ *and*​ *the Prime minister/President is WORTHLESS!*​ ​  ​ 
*GOD HELP US*​


----------



## Falcon (Oct 25, 2014)

RIGHT  Hollydolly.  I'll go along with that.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 25, 2014)

Nailed it.


----------



## Geezerette (Oct 25, 2014)

That is one of the SCARIEST writings I've seen in a long time!:upset: but.....rings of truth.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## pchrise (Oct 25, 2014)

unluky with the mindcset they have


----------



## Bettyann (Oct 25, 2014)

I think I choose to keep my rose colored glasses...and choose to keep seeing SO much good in SO many people all over the world... :love_heart:


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 26, 2014)

You know what they say - less is more.


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 26, 2014)

And the masses could care less.


----------



## Justme (Oct 26, 2014)

This generation is no different to any other generation, imo!


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 26, 2014)

Justme said:


> This generation is no different to any other generation, imo!



Try living and taking care of a 15 and 8 year old *today*...ITS A BIG DIFFERENCE .
I raised 3 kids back in the 80's when it was easy but *today*? forget it.


----------



## oakapple (Oct 26, 2014)

A great deal of that message is correct.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 26, 2014)

Maybe this list was just meant to be a cute take on the "less" syllable, but in case not, I have to disagree. 

First 7 things on that list are not bad things, IMO.   Then..  

Youth – Jobless 
            Not entirely their fault.  Where are the decent paying jobs that don't require advanced           education (translation: money) these days?  

Children – Mannerless 
        I would call it a bit self-centered.  A lot of middle class parents bring their kids up to think, "No one else is important but me."  I've seen it up close. 
 But to be fair, parenting is more difficult.  The world is a lot more complicated and competitive now than when we were kids. 
 If you don't stand up for yourself, others will elbow past you now.  

The rest---debatable, IMO. 

e.g., Education---I had to take Latin in high school.  Now how valueless was that?  (and don't give me the propaganda that you learn grammar.  You do that with any language.)


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 27, 2014)

NancyNGA said:


> ...e.g., Education---I had to take Latin in high school.  Now how valueless was that?  (and don't give me the propaganda that you learn grammar.  You do that with any language.)



Learning Latin also teaches logical thinking, boosts cognitive processes and memory, and develops critical reasoning. It makes learning most other languages easier (Latin is the source of roughly 80% of the words in French, Italian, Spanish and Portuguese as well as a majority of words in inflected languages such as German and Russian).

I am also given to understand that reading many of the classics in their original Latin gives them a deeper, more authentic meaning.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 6, 2014)

Sure glad I took Latin in high school..   It has helped me a lot.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 6, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


>



  You call that entertainment  ??     Guess again !


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer (Dec 6, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> * Our Phones – Wireless
> • Cooking – Fireless
> • Cars – Keyless
> • Food – Fatless
> ...



Well, let's see...  I'm godless and have been for 34 years so viva the separation of church and state that America was founded on.  America has been godless for 238 years no matter what McCarthy claimed and shameless politicians currently do ignoring that little document called the Constitution.  That and all the other rights we have in the Bill of Rights and the fact that it is kingless make it the greatest country in the world.

I'm also wireless and fireless.  Bless the inventions of microwave and cell phone and internet.  My daughter was fatherless since she was three because I got on a plane to protect her from an abusive father when the courts wouldn't.  Said father was 10 years later arrested for crimes against children so I stand my ground on her being better off fatherless.  I'm on the internet and on forums with teens and youths enough to disagree vehemently with today's youth being heartless, careless, valueless and mannerless or their relationships meaningless.  They care and they care deeply.  In fact, they're protesting like hasn't been seen since the '60's.  I sometimes disagree and sometimes agree with their protests but they are.  They are far more involved than I was at their age and I have to respect them for that.  I don't drive so I can't comment on the two pertaining to that.  My food should be fatless given my heart problems and an aortic aneurysm but this old dog is foolishly not learning new tricks very well. I'm also not sleeveless any more but when I was young, I ran around in plenty of tank tops so meh, not caring about that one either.

What's that leave?  Jobless and shameless.  Well, yes.  The youth are largely (not entirely, mostly they're under-employed, my college degree daughter is working retail and she is far, far from alone) jobless due to the shameless politicians who are ruining our great nation and I'm looking at both sides of the aisles and some of the in-betweens too on that one!  Maybe if they cared more about real things instead insisting retailers say Merry Christmas instead of Happy Holidays or trying to put prayer back in school (thank the ACLU it was taken out the year before I started Kindergarten here in NY), they could address the real problems facing our great nation instead of b.s. 



Justme said:


> This generation is no different to any other generation, imo!



Right on!



NancyNGA said:


> Maybe this list was just meant to be a cute take on the "less" syllable, but in case not, I have to disagree.
> 
> First 7 things on that list are not bad things, IMO.   Then..
> 
> ...



Yep.  If your child is mannerless, well, remember what the oompa loompas had to say about Veruca Salt?



SifuPhil said:


> Learning Latin also teaches logical thinking, boosts cognitive processes and memory, and develops critical reasoning. It makes learning most other languages easier (Latin is the source of roughly 80% of the words in French, Italian, Spanish and Portuguese as well as a majority of words in inflected languages such as German and Russian).
> 
> I am also given to understand that reading many of the classics in their original Latin gives them a deeper, more authentic meaning.



I took Spanish but not Latin in high school.  My grandson is in 6th grade and mandatory introduction to several languages.  He is required to pick one of them to stay with for the rest of middle school and possibly high school.  I'm not positive but I think they're still an elective in high school but he has a mandatory two more years of the foreign language of his choice for the rest of middle school.



Falcon said:


> You call that entertainment  ??     Guess again !



What!?  How could you not love that song!??    (Just funning you.  When it comes to music, I tend to say beauty is in the ear of the beholder.  Besides, had to end my rant on a light note.)


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 6, 2014)

entertainment: de gustibus non est disputandum


----------



## Debby (Dec 6, 2014)

Falcon said:


> You call that entertainment  ??     Guess again !




No need to be dismissive Falcon.  I once met a couple guys decades ago, that were into accordion music.  I'm not partial to it, but they loved it and made sure that everyone in the campsite got to 'enjoy' along with them.  Maybe just chalk it up to having different tastes.  

Personally I like The Who and it brings back very fond memories of my earliest teen years.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 6, 2014)

"Latin is a dead language
it's plain enough to see
It killed off all the Romans
And now it's killing me "

(old high school poem)


----------



## jujube (Dec 6, 2014)

I hated all three of the years of Latin I took in high school (it was essentially mandatory if you were college prep).  I wasn't made for Latin and Latin wasn't made for me.  I will have to admit...and I hate having to admit it...that it does come in handy occasionally when looking for the "root" of a word and it did help with learning Italian.  My younger sisters all took a year's course called "Greek and Latin Derivatives" in high school, which I think was a better idea.   On the other hand, I DID get to wear a sexy toga to school on Language Day, so it wasn't ALL bad.


----------



## Cookie (Dec 6, 2014)

All times are modern


----------

